# Solved: change primary partition



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

I want to dualboot ubuntu with FreeBSD. That's no problem, make another partition, install FreeBSD on it, and that's it, right? Nope. FreeBSD must be on the primary partition, just like Windows.
Problem with that is that Ubuntu, my current OS, is on the primary partition. 

What I've done:
I used Gparted and copied my ubuntu partition into a second ext3 partition. What would happen if I were to delete my Ubuntu partition?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

absolutezero1287 said:


> I want to dualboot ubuntu with FreeBSD. That's no problem, make another partition, install FreeBSD on it, and that's it, right? Nope. FreeBSD must be on the primary partition, just like Windows.
> Problem with that is that Ubuntu, my current OS, is on the primary partition.
> 
> What I've done:
> I used Gparted and copied my ubuntu partition into a second ext3 partition. What would happen if I were to delete my Ubuntu partition?


Back-up data.

Don't delete as that will change the ordering of the partitions. (SDA6 will become SDA5 and then back again)

Format and install.

Probably have to mess with boot loader after.
I imagine you have to do that now to get the copied Ubuntu to boot.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can have more than one primary partition on the same drive so just make a second one for the new OS.


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your help. I'm gonna give it a shot, bbs!


----------

